
Ask HN: SICP (Scheme) – Which parts to skip if only interested in Chap 4 and 5 - markus_zhang
Hi experts,<p>Background:<p>- Some non-professional experience with Python and C++;<p>- Completed all projects of the Python version MIT SICP course, EXCEPT for the last one (Interpreter) because I don&#x27;t fully understand the implementation<p>For the Scheme version, I&#x27;m only interested in Chapter 4 and 5 (Interpreter and Compiler part).<p>My question are:<p>1. Which parts of Chapter 2-3 I can safely skip? I won&#x27;t skip Chapter 1 because I need to get familiar with Scheme itself. I find its syntax awkward, comparing to the languages that I know. I heard there is some EE stuff so I&#x27;ll definitely skip those.<p>2. I understand that all exercises are important, but what&#x27;s your strategy if you are really stuck in some exercises? As self-taught, I&#x27;m very keen on a project-oriented path (really enjoyed the Python version course), but I don&#x27;t want to skip all exercises.<p>Thank you!
======
hackermailman
Try PAPL if already familiar with Python, last few chapters are on
interpreting
[https://papl.cs.brown.edu/2019/](https://papl.cs.brown.edu/2019/)

Pyret.org has an online interpreter, no local install needed if you don't
want. Same author is also rewriting PLAI

[https://www.plai.org/](https://www.plai.org/)

~~~
markus_zhang
Thanks! I never heard of this course, looks good~~

